# Hexenkrieger sind zu stark



## Chevvy (28. Oktober 2008)

Nerf Hexenkrieger/innen!

Von wegen BW ist zu stark. Hexenkrieger sind total overpowered. 2000-2500 Schaden an Stoffträgern ist zu viel. Aus der Unsichtbarkeit einen Silence oder einen Dot der extrem Schaden macht wenn ich mich bewege... unfairer gehts kaum. Und ich sterbe z.T. schon bevor ich das Vieh aus dem Nichts auftauchen seh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würd ja nix sagen, wenn man als BW den Hauch einer Chance hätte, aber die gibt es nicht. 

Die Klasse braucht eine gravierende Änderung! Wenn es die nicht gibt werden bald viele von der Ordnung zu Zerstörung wechseln und jeder spielt nur noch Hexenkrieger.

Meinungen bitte!


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. Oktober 2008)

Chevvy schrieb:


> Meinungen bitte!




L2P


----------



## Shadow80 (28. Oktober 2008)

Chevvy schrieb:


> Nerf Hexenkrieger/innen!
> 
> Von wegen BW ist zu stark. Hexenkrieger sind total overpowered. 2000-2500 Schaden an Stoffträgern ist zu viel. Aus der Unsichtbarkeit einen Silence oder einen Dot der extrem Schaden macht wenn ich mich bewege... unfairer gehts kaum. Und ich sterbe z.T. schon bevor ich das Vieh aus dem Nichts auftauchen seh.
> 
> ...




MIMIMIMI ... Oh mein Gott.... du machst dich ja mal nur zur Lachplatte..

Und das kommt von nem BW, der Klasse die problemlos mit Level 21 schon 200K Schaden in nem Scenario austeilen kann, wenn sie nur ein bissl geschützt und geheilt wird .... ich schmeiß mich weg *lmao* Aber ne HKs sind OP -> ROFLLLLL

You just made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



By the way ich spiel nen WL und bin nicht grad der Damagerocker, weiß aber wofür meine Klasse gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranai (28. Oktober 2008)

Ach und wieso dann nicht Hexenjager nerfen?

Die machen auch soviel schaden und zerlegen meinen Zeloten und Squigtreiba in wenigen sec...
Nj okey meinen Zloten nicht so oft, aber ein Treiba sieht da kein Licht.

Und btw: L2P!


----------



## Chevvy (29. Oktober 2008)

L2normal ausdrücken

/close (nur deppen in dem Forum)


----------



## Chevvy (29. Oktober 2008)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> MIMIMIMI ... Oh mein Gott.... du machst dich ja mal nur zur Lachplatte..
> 
> Und das kommt von nem BW, der Klasse die problemlos mit Level 21 schon 200K Schaden in nem Scenario austeilen kann, wenn sie nur ein bissl geschützt und geheilt wird .... ich schmeiß mich weg *lmao* Aber ne HKs sind OP -> ROFLLLLL
> 
> ...




Ist das deutsch? Ich spiel mehrere Klassen neben dem BW btw. BW macht halt nur Schaden wenn die Gegner unfähig sind mich zu killen.


Wenn die Hexenkrieger spielen könnten , würden sie um einiges mehr Schaden machen. BW Spieler können eben nur besser spielen und die WEs sind zu stark. Aber da die meisten WEs eh nicht spielen können macht das zum Glück nicht viel aus. NERF Bitchelfs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oboxia (29. Oktober 2008)

Also meine Hexenkriegerin ist nun lvl33 und macht ordentlich Fun. Mit Sicherheit hau ich damit schnell massen an Schaden raus und jeder Heiler oder Zauberer sieht mich nicht sehr lange weil er fast instant im Dreck liegt.... aber wenn da mehr als einer rumsteht dann lieg ich auch gleich danach. Weil für die Massen an DMG muss ich all meine AP raushaun und für ein 2. Zeil bleibt da nix mehr.

In Scenarios komm ich grade mal unter die Top Ten weil ich ja weder Hots noch AE's habe und so nicht Faulheitsschaden raushaun kann. 

Die Rolle einer Hexenkriegerin ist halt nunmal die hinteren Reihen ein wenig aufzumischen aber overpowered ist das auf keinen Fall. 

Übrigens donnert meine HK mit +702 Stärke echt ordentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Mob gleichen lvl's braucht meist nicht mehr als 2-3 Schläge so macht auch grinden noch Spaß!


----------



## Shadow80 (29. Oktober 2008)

Chevvy schrieb:


> L2normal ausdrücken
> 
> /close (nur deppen in dem Forum)



Du hast Recht, und gehst als glänzendes Beispiel voran! Wie bescheuert muss man denn sein um ins Forum einer Klasse zu gehen und dort nen Thread zu erstellen der mit: 

*NERF KLASSE XXXXX !!!* anfängt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Man Man... nur noch lächerlich... geh heim Lego spielen oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RageDonkey (29. Oktober 2008)

Sagte das Papier : Nerft die Schere!


----------



## Tigha (29. Oktober 2008)

Chevvy schrieb:


> Nerf Hexenkrieger/innen!
> 
> Von wegen BW ist zu stark. Hexenkrieger sind total overpowered. 2000-2500 Schaden an Stoffträgern ist zu viel. Aus der Unsichtbarkeit einen Silence oder einen Dot der extrem Schaden macht wenn ich mich bewege... unfairer gehts kaum. Und ich sterbe z.T. schon bevor ich das Vieh aus dem Nichts auftauchen seh.
> 
> ...



das war wie damals, als ich deine freunde verprügelt hab.

zum topic fällt mir noch ein: nerf tanks die halten zuviel aus.

achja und das obligatorische L2P.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Oktober 2008)

Ums kurz zu sagen, das ist das Balancing von WAR, das sind die Konterklassen, als Stoffie sollst du gegen MeleeDDler sterben wenn du sie rankommen lässt, dafür darf sich eine Hexenkriegerin nicht in der nähe von einem Eisenbrecher sehen lassen, der Stammpft sie sonst ein.

Tanks töten die MeleeDDler, MeleDDler die Fernkämpfer, und die Fernkämpfer die Tanks, die Heiler fallen entweder zu den Nah oder Fernkämpfern.


----------



## Akyoshi (30. Oktober 2008)

That´s right

Wenn mann glaubt in WAR eine Klasse zu finden die Allen überlegen ist dann ist es besser mann schont seine Nerven und lässt die Finger davon.

kleines Beispiel

mein Main ist ein Jünger atm lvl. 36

Viele sagen DAS ist der Imba Char (kann schaden machen und heilen),
Stimmt nicht ganz, kommt drauf an.

Wenn ich bei einem Feuerzauberer in den Nahkampf komme = hab ich gewonnen
kann er sich aber in den Ferkampf retten so ist das umgekehrt 2 casts und ich bin weg vom Fenster.

Wenn im Schlachtgetümmel hinter mir ein Hexenjäger auftaucht, hab ich mit 80% sicherheit nur noch max. 4 sec zu leben.
Sehe ich ihn allerdings wie er sich anschleicht bzw. in tarnung geht hab ich ne hohe chanze ihn daran zu hindern mich zu überrummpeln, das heißt meine überlebenschanze steigt somit Enorm an.

Und wenn mann etwas genauer hinsieht erkennt man dass eine jede Klasse in einem Bereich seine Vorteile und wiederum in einen anderen seine Nachteile hat, und dieses Balancing der Klassen ist sehr schwierig, darum wird es mit sicherheit noch einige kleine anpassungen geben, aber mit sicherheit nicht solche die einer Klasse den Schaden drastisch zu senken.

L2P heißt in dem Fall= Spiele deine Klasse so, dass du dich in den Bereichen bewegst in dem deine Vorteile am bessten auszuspielen sind.


----------



## Agyros (31. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, in jedem Forum wird geheult, Klasse XX ist zu stark mimimimi ... Wenn du die Hexenkriegerin im Fernkampf erwischt, liegt die dafür in Sekunden. Und an nem Tank beisst Sie sich auch die Zähne aus. 



> mein Main ist ein Jünger atm lvl. 36
> Viele sagen DAS ist der Imba Char (kann schaden machen und heilen),



Na komm, bis anfang 20 war er das auch xD. Im fortschreitenden T3 ändert sich das aber so wie Du geschrieben hast.


----------



## spikki (1. November 2008)

Klar logisch Nerf HK,
Die angebliche Glaskanone die im Sc ab lvl 30 fast nicht mehr tod zu bekommen ist 
( ausser 1v1, wenn der gute nicht kiten kann),beschwert sich über die Friedhof Dauerbesucher ( siehe Statistik ).
Ich habe genug im BW Foren gestöbert und da heisst es mehr als oft: 
" wenn 2 HK kommen!", hat man keine Chance, aber es ist lustig weil die fast immer mit sterben^^.
Das Gegenteil von Nerf sollte kommen, sonst hat die HK (Keep zb.) bald keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr.
Klar die Hk kann ja abseits irgendwo rumstehen und auf Nachzügler warten aber welche Klasse möchte das bitte
fast ausschliesslich tun, zumal der Steahlt (und das ist auch gut so) nur sehr begrenzt ist?
Immer nur zugucken und auf den "richtigen" Moment warten um dann doch gekillt wird, wenn die Ordnungspieler
sich nicht allzu doof anstellen. Eine Hk zu spielen ist sicher kein 1win Button!
in diesem Sinne....


----------



## HosenMatzz (2. November 2008)

ich fand den teil amüsant indem der te sagt, dass WE oft schlecht sind weil sie alle nicht spielen können und eig. OP sind aber BW eig. gut balanced sind nur alle so gut spielen können. 
Ist das Ok wenn ich dir ne PN schicke und du mir dann an meine Adresse auch bischen von deinem Crack schickst ?!    

ps. ich schicke alle bw's schnell zur hölle aber danach zu überleben ist kaum möglich.
außerdem kann ich nur einen silencen, sprich wenn da mehr sind und die aufpassen bin ich trotzdem erstmal im root.
aauuußerdem stehen die heiler auch in der nähe und sparen sich ihre moral-kicks gerne für sowas auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DANKE !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foxmaster92 (2. November 2008)

meist kommt es einfach auf die Situation an

Im Idealfall tötet man 3 bw ohne probs hintereinader um im worst case nichtmal einen^^


----------



## spikki (2. November 2008)

Zitat: " Im Idealfall tötet man 3 bw ohne probs hintereinader "

In diesem Fall müssen die 3 BW's extrem dämlich sein, nebenher fernsehn oder sonst was machen .
Es ist auch selten BW's ohne Nahkampf bzw. Healklassen in Ihrer Nähe anzutreffen die Ihr übriges tun.
Sollten 3 BW's ne HK fokkusen ist die fast instant tod !, zumal die BW's ind der Regel auch in Healrange
sind/bzw.sein sollten und die HK es selten ist, da Sie hinter die Ordnungslinien muss, 
also ein " worst case = (der schlimmste Fall) " ist bei einer einer HK nicht wirklich selten .
in diesem Sinne....


----------



## [DM]Zottel (4. November 2008)

Balance ist wenn alle jammern wie schlecht ihre Klassen sind....daher die Frage - wer ist mit seiner Klasse zufrieden? Der wird sofort generft !!!


----------



## Bauzî (21. Dezember 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu sagen, das ist das Balancing von WAR, das sind die Konterklassen, als Stoffie sollst du gegen MeleeDDler sterben wenn du sie rankommen lässt, dafür darf sich eine Hexenkriegerin nicht in der nähe von einem Eisenbrecher sehen lassen, der Stammpft sie sonst ein.
> 
> Tanks töten die MeleeDDler, MeleDDler die Fernkämpfer, und die Fernkämpfer die Tanks, die Heiler fallen entweder zu den Nah oder Fernkämpfern.




finde ich nicht, als tank halte ich nicht besonders lang gegen eine hexe aus, wesswegen ich mich ab und an frage mit welcher klasse man diese leicht besigen können soll.

bin lvl 28 ib und hab gut 40% resi auf alles (rüstung selfbufft 105% schadensreduzirung) und halte es gegen eine hexe keine 5 sekunden durch.

kann mir vlt jmd sagen woran das liegen könnte? eigentlich dürfte ich ja garkeine problehme gegen sie haben da meele dds kein problehm darstellen sollten.
oder liegt es einfach am lvl? das mir noch gravierende fähigkeiten fehlen.

lg


----------



## Rayon (21. Dezember 2008)

Bauzî schrieb:


> finde ich nicht, als tank halte ich nicht besonders lang gegen eine hexe aus, wesswegen ich mich ab und an frage mit welcher klasse man diese leicht besigen können soll.
> 
> bin lvl 28 ib und hab gut 40% resi auf alles (rüstung selfbufft 105% schadensreduzirung) und halte es gegen eine hexe keine 5 sekunden durch.
> 
> ...



Bis auf die Skills, die kurzzeitig deine Rüstung ignorieren, bzw Positionsabhängig deine Rüstung ignoriere, würde mir nichts einfallen, wieso sie dich in 5 Sekunden runterhauen solle. Ist ein wenig sehr übertrieben. Du hast Block, Snare, Parry, usw. alles Sachen, die auf Zeit spielen und dir Survability geben? :S


----------



## Xlii (21. Dezember 2008)

Ne Hexe die alles auf Rüstungsignorierung/Verringerung setzt, schafft den Tank auch so ganz gut wenn er nicht zuviel pariert.

Leiden drauf, dann den Skill der Widerstand und Ini verringert, dann Skill der Rüstung unabhängig vom Standpunkt ignoriert und diese auch runtersetzt. Leiden auffrischen bis 3x Stack. Trank der 50% der Rüstung für 7s ignoriert, Raserei beginnen, nochmal Leiden auffrischen, 2s Stun und runterticken lassen.

Soweit die Theorie. Problem dabei ist einfach, das er zuviel blockt, pariert und das wird schätze ich mal auch dein Problem sein. Erhöh deine Blockrate.
Wenn die Hexe ihre Standard-Debuffs nicht anbringen kann, wird se nur versuchen dich zu stunen und dann wegzustealthen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauzî (21. Dezember 2008)

hi,

naja meine blockrate liegt im moment bei knapp 20% und mit das erste was ich mache ist die hexe zu verlangsamen das sie halt nicht wie wild ummich herumrennen kann,
nur ist das problehm das selbst dot´s die geblockt werden runterticken, zumindest kommt es mir so vor.

also wenn eine hexe soviele eigenschaften hatt um einen tank gefährlich zu werden frage ich mich welche klasse eure gegenklasse darstellt, tank kann es nicht sein, denn wie ich 
hier lese gibt es rüstungsveringernde buffs / debuffs, bzw ignorierende. also sachen die wohl nur gegen tanks wirklich sinvoll sein sollten.


@Rayon
ja natürlich hab ich diese sachen, also 
block 20% 
ausweichen 4%
Parieren 4%
(hier sollte sich jetzt bitte kein ib dd melden der mehr ausweichen hat, auf reinen tanksachen ist keine kampfgeschick drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und bin zudem auf eidbruder geskillt, also dürfte eine hexe kein problehm darstellen, leider ist dem aber nicht so.
warum dies so ist versuche ich gerade herrauszufinden.

lg


----------



## Xlii (21. Dezember 2008)

Der lange Buff macht glaub ich nicht ganz 100 Widerstand und Ini plus -~1000 Rüssi auf 20s.
Mit 40 hast du dann immernoch gut 2500 Rüstung und um 700 Widerstand (vom Chosen ausgehend).
Heisst diese Debuffs sind nur Unterstützend beim Tank und wirken sich erst richtig aus beim Melee DD.
Um effektiv den Tank zu verletzen musste halt die 50% Ignorierung für 7s (1Min CD) wirken und nach Möglichkeit noch den Taktikpunkt das jede Raserei für 3s deine Rüstung um 75% reduziert.
Selbst dann is der Ausgang aber immernoch durchaus eng. Wenn 2 Debuffs net durchkommen kostet dich das Zeit die man eigentlich nicht hat. Wenn der Tank dann noch Spielen kann und Stun anbringt wenn Raserei losgeht, is die Hexe quasi schon down.

Hm ok, hab nicht geschrieben das die Hexe aus dem Kampf mit vllt 500 HP rauskommt oder durchn tickenden Dot auch noch Down geht ;-)


----------



## Rayon (21. Dezember 2008)

Bauzî schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> naja meine blockrate liegt im moment bei knapp 20% und mit das erste was ich mache ist die hexe zu verlangsamen das sie halt nicht wie wild ummich herumrennen kann,
> nur ist das problehm das selbst dot´s die geblockt werden runterticken, zumindest kommt es mir so vor.
> ...


Wenn die Hexe dich von hinten erwischt, dann hat sie eine Attacke die deine komplette Rüstung ignorieren lässt. Dies kann sie auch ab Level 24(? bin mir nicht ganz sicher) mit einer Attacke machen für 10 Sekunden für alle Attacken. Sobald die Witchelf gekitet ist (Snare, Knockdown, etc) und keine Chance mehr hat, schnell hinter dich zu kommen - geht der Damage ziemlich flott runter. Block, Parry... usw.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (22. Dezember 2008)

Sehr lustig finde ich das der Thread von einem (Ex-) WoW-Spieler stammt. Ich selber habe leider auch WoW gespielt und die WoW-Comm. zielt irgendwie nur aufs jammern ab. Da wird immer rumgeheult wie overpowered doch die anderen Klassen sind. Und was ist aus WoW geworden?? Ein Spiel in dem nahezu jede Klasse ähnliche Skills wie die anderen haben:

- hottende, in Frösche verwandelnde Heil-Schamis
- gruppenheilende Druiden
- Knockback Ele-Schamis
- Gruppen tankende Krieger

Gerade diese Konter-spielweise in WAR reizt mich so sehr. Ich spiele selber eine lvl 29 Hexenkriegerin und hab mich darauf spezialisiert die generischen Erzmagier, Feuerzauberer und Runenpriester zu filetieren. Wenn ich denn hinter die feindlichen Linien komme schnetzel ich auch einen max. 2 der gegnerischen Stoffträger nieder. Aber dann liege ich auch im Dreck weil ich mit unzähligen DoTs bedeckt wurde. Die Hexenkriegerin ist meiner Meinung nach in den Szenarien dazu da eine Art Partisanen-Krieg zu führen.

Ich hoffe so sehr das die WAR-Macher nicht dieselben Fehler machen wie Blizz und auf das Gejammer der WAR-Comm hören. Dann wäre bei mir der Spielspaß bei mir bald wieder im Keller.


----------



## heretik (22. Dezember 2008)

Bauzî schrieb:


> (hier sollte sich jetzt bitte kein ib dd melden der mehr ausweichen hat, auf reinen tanksachen ist keine kampfgeschick drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ausweichen ist primär gegen die tödlichen Wurfdolchangriffe der Hexenkriegerin unerlässlich. Unbedingt erhöhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wichtigste gegen Tarnklassen ist auf jeden Fall der Snare und ein wachsames Auge auf Möglichkeiten zum Entwaffnen. Ansonsten halt immer ein Auge auf den Rücken halten und Tarner sofort niederfokussen.


----------



## MHGCFR (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube beim Kampf gegen einen Tank entscheiden die ersten 10s über Sieg oder Niederlage: Kann man sich erfolgreich anschleichen und den Eröffnungsschlag benutzen, wirkt der 3s-Stun, kann man in den 10s mit der Rüstungsignorierung möglichst viele Treffer platzieren ohne Blocks usw. Ist alles vom Zufall abhängig, aber dann hat es eben den Tank kalt erwischt, die Hexe konnte ihre Vorteile ausspielen. Dagegen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass ein gleichstufiger Tank gegen eine Hexe verliert, die nicht aus der Tarnung kommt.

Und zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich spiele einen Hexenjäger, kann mir also ungefähr vorstellen, wie viel Dmg die Hexe macht (obwohl manche behaupten, die Hexe mache viel mehr Schaden, was ich nicht ganz glauben will). Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass ein ungeschützter Heiler/Fernkämpfer binnen Sekunden im Staub liegt, was allerdings auch seine Berechtigung hat. Denn zum einen ist die Hexe eben die Spiegelklasse der Heiler und Fernkämpfer und zum anderen hat man eben in den gegnerischen Reihen nur ca 8s Zeit jemanden umzuhauen, bevor man selbst down ist. Außerdem machen dann die eigenen Tanks etwas falsch, wenn eine Hexe gemütlich die Heiler zerlegen kann. Aber leider haben viele der Tanks noch nicht ihre Aufgabe, beschützen, begriffen, sondern sehen sich eher als schwerer "DDler", obwohl ihr Schaden im Vergleich zum HJ/Hexe geradezu lächerlich ist. Das führt so weit, dass man als Hexenjäger einen von 2 Heilern im Szenario vor den Hexen schützen muss und 4 Tanks irgendwo anders herum rennen. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, die Hexe/der HJ ist auch als Heilerschutz zu gebrauchen, vorallem mit der Skillung, bei der man die Rüstung ignoriert beim Angriff von hinten. Jedenfalls würde ich meinen, dass die Hexe nicht zu stark ist, sondern das Zusammenspiel zu schwach. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## heretik (22. Dezember 2008)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Ich spiele einen Hexenjäger, kann mir also ungefähr vorstellen, wie viel Dmg die Hexe macht (obwohl manche behaupten, die Hexe mache viel mehr Schaden, was ich nicht ganz glauben will).



Sowas geht mir mal runter wie Öl... ein Spieler, der nicht behauptet, dass seine Spiegelklasse ja sooo viel besser ist. Danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MHGCFR (22. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Sowas geht mir mal runter wie Öl... ein Spieler, der nicht behauptet, dass seine Spiegelklasse ja sooo viel besser ist. Danke dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gern geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls kann ich mir einen Unterschied im Schaden nur auf Grundlage des Stärkewertes vorstellen. Die Hexe kann voll auf Stärke, der HJ hat auch noch Ballistik. Aber letztendlich macht das selbst bei 200 Stärke mehr gerademal 40 zusätzlichen Schaden aus, was bei 400-600 Dmg pro Schlag nicht die Welt ist. Außerdem kann der HJ die Finisher mit der Pistole auf 10m machen, wodurch man (kurzzeitig) außer Reichweite der Nahkämpfer trotzdem gut Schaden macht. Das hat mir schon oft den A... gerettet, wenn es knapp wurde. Denn ein Chaosbarbar auf 10% HP, der beim Laufen Schaden bekommt, muss stehen bleiben und warten, dass man ihn auf 8m erschießt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauzî (22. Dezember 2008)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Aber leider haben viele der Tanks noch nicht ihre Aufgabe, beschützen, begriffen, sondern sehen sich eher als schwerer "DDler", obwohl ihr Schaden im Vergleich zum HJ/Hexe geradezu lächerlich ist. Das führt so weit, dass man als Hexenjäger einen von 2 Heilern im Szenario vor den Hexen schützen muss und 4 Tanks irgendwo anders herum rennen.



das unterschreib ich glatt ^^

nur must du als tank >>>manchmal<<< vor um den vorstoß der gegner einfach umzudrehen ^^
aber da hast du recht, bei chaos versteh ich es aber, ihr habt soviele tanks das es einfach sinvoller ist sie dmg machen zu lassen, da sie einfach den dmg abfangen absorbierne, und 
da es soviele sind kann man sie einfach nicht ignorieren -,-
als ordler bin ich meist im sz der einzige tank und es ist egal was ich mach, es passt nie jemandem, entweder ich steh neben dem heiler, dann meckern die andern stoffis.
oder ich steh vorn und zieh 4 bo´s hintermir her, dann meckert der heiler ^^

ps, bin jetzt stein geskillt und hab nun gute 30% block + 25% ausweichen und ka was noch alles ^^ allerdings muss ich mit der skillung vorn stehen um dmg abzufangen und den heiler zu entlasten.


lg


----------



## MHGCFR (22. Dezember 2008)

Klar kann man als Tank nicht überall gleichzeitig sein und manchmal ist es auch besser vorne Unruhe zu stiften, anstatt hinten zu warten. Aber gerade im Szenario kann man doch sehen, ob auch der Gegenseite Hexen vertreten sind, weshalb man verstärkt auf die Heiler achten muss. Auch wenn 4+ Heiler im Szenario sind, dann können die meist auf sich selbst aufpassen, weil die im Zweifel den Dmg von 2 Hexen auf einen von ihnen einfach wegheilen. Nur wenn Heilermangel herrscht, 3 Hexen auf der Gegenseite sind und 4 Tanks auf unserer, kann ich nicht verstehen, warum nicht ein Tank beim Heiler bleibt. Denn auch der größte Tank fällt ohne Heilung in den feindlichen Linien binnen Sekunden. Aber wahrscheinlich führen wir die Diskussion hier an der falschen Stelle, da mir die fehlende Verteidigungsbereitschaft der Tanks eigentlich fast nur auf der Ordnungsseite auffällt. Wenn ich mit meinem HJ einen feindlichen Heiler angreife, habe ich gefühlte 70% wenige Sekunden später mindestens einen Tank an mir kleben...


----------



## Woodspirit (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh das Problem nicht so ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich als Runi hasse Hexen..klar. Aber soooo schlimm sind se auch nicht. Ich dispelle, heil mich. Nutz mein Schild, renn Hilfe schreiend zu unseren Tanks. 

Und Hexen und Hexenjäger sind nun mal dazu da, Stoffis umzuklatschen. Hit and run...wobei meist issses eher Hit and Death...aber gut.


----------



## Rayon (22. Dezember 2008)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Ich versteh das Problem nicht so ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Renn du mal, das freut die Witchelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RED DEVIL (23. Dezember 2008)

Spiele selber ne Hexe und muss sagen das die zwar gut gegen Stoffis ist, aber das Problem dabei ist das so quasi jeder Ordler mir nen Freiflug verpassen kann,selbst wenn ich im Stealth bin.Hab ich es doch geschafft zum Heiler durchzudringen und den Umzunieten kann ich mich direkt daneben legen.In seltenen Fällen bekomm ich auch mal ausreichend Heal,so das die Sterberate in Sz deutlich unter 1 liegt.In der Regel steht unterm Grabstein ne Zahl über 5.Die Hexe so wie sie ist passt schon..nur paar kleinigkeiten wie verbesserter Stealth oder wenigstens eine Effektive Stunmöglichkeit fehlen noch.
Vielleicht auch ne Art Vanish um aus den hinteren Reihen wieder rauszukommen,wegen mir dann in verbindung mit einer 10sec Fähigkeiteneinschränkung,das würde zumindest die sehr hohe Sterberate ein wenig verringern.


----------



## MHGCFR (23. Dezember 2008)

RED schrieb:


> Spiele selber ne Hexe und muss sagen das die zwar gut gegen Stoffis ist, aber das Problem dabei ist das so quasi jeder Ordler mir nen Freiflug verpassen kann,selbst wenn ich im Stealth bin.Hab ich es doch geschafft zum Heiler durchzudringen und den Umzunieten kann ich mich direkt daneben legen.In seltenen Fällen bekomm ich auch mal ausreichend Heal,so das die Sterberate in Sz deutlich unter 1 liegt.In der Regel steht unterm Grabstein ne Zahl über 5.Die Hexe so wie sie ist passt schon..nur paar kleinigkeiten wie verbesserter Stealth oder wenigstens eine Effektive Stunmöglichkeit fehlen noch.
> Vielleicht auch ne Art Vanish um aus den hinteren Reihen wieder rauszukommen,wegen mir dann in verbindung mit einer 10sec Fähigkeiteneinschränkung,das würde zumindest die sehr hohe Sterberate ein wenig verringern.


Ne passt schon so, auf gar keinen Fall einen Flucht-Skill. Die Hexe/HJ soll schnell Stoffies umhauen und dann sterben, oder mit sehr gutem Gruppensupport doch sich zurück ziehen können. Ein Vanish würde die Klassen OP machen, da man so nicht mehr auf eine Gruppe angewiesen ist. Erklär mal einen Heiler, dass eine Hexe/HJ ihn binnen 5s umhauen und dann einfach so verschwinden kann. Es kommt beim Heiler und bei der Hexe/HJ eben auf den Support an: Passen die Tanks auf die Heiler auf, hat die Hexe/HJ keine Chance, wird die Hexe/HJ geheilt supportet, kann sie nach einem Kill entkommen. So wie es meiner Meinung nach sein muss.


----------



## RED DEVIL (23. Dezember 2008)

@MHGCFR

Hab auch den Fluchtskill mit einer Fähigkeiteneinschränkung vorgeschlagen.Du hast natürlich recht,mit ordentlichen Support bleib ich länger an der Front,aber leider gibts den nur wenn ich mit meiner Stammgroup Sz mache,Random isses quasi nur noch ein Dauersterben.Und da ich als Hexe seltener vorn(wegen Rezz am Startpunkt) anzutreffen bin gehen mir auch noch die EP und Rufpoints verloren.Denn bin ich im Hinterland hab ich sofort Fokus und sterbe binnen sec.ohne auch nur eine Chance was dagegen machen zu können.


----------



## MHGCFR (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja, aber selbst, wenn man nach dem Fluchtskill 30s nichts machen könnte, fände ich es unfair, denn der Heiler liegt im Staub, man selbst aber nicht. Und meines Erachtens ist der hohe Schaden der Hexe/HJ nur begründbar, wenn man auch ein hohes Risiko dabei hat. Letztendlich kann sich ein von einer Hexe/HJ aus dem Hinterhalt angegriffener Heiler durch eigenes Handeln nicht mehr vor dem Tod retten. Da denke ich zb. an den Eröffnungsschlag mit 200 dmg pro Spruch, an den 3s-Stun, darauf 3s-Verstummung. Bis dahin 400+ dmg pro Schlag in den Rücken und die Finisher. Da hält kein Heiler länger als 8s ohne Support. Und wenn man dann auch noch unversehrt Flüchten könnte...
Die Erfahrung mit den vielen Toden mache ich auch jedes zweite Szenario, eben dann, wenn die Heiler gut geschützt werden. Dann hilft es meist, einfach in den eigenen Reihen ein wenig aufzuräumen, z.B. die ganzen Tanks umzuhauen, die dort reinlaufen. Für eine Hexe/HJ macht es auf dem dritten Baum keinen Unterschied, ob ihr gerade ein Heiler oder Tank den Rücken zukehrt, außer dass der Tank 2k mehr HP hat und eben 3 Schläge mehr braucht. Ansonsten fällt der genauso schnell wie jeder andere, wenn er die Hexe/HJ nicht anschaut. So kann man dann auch ohne viele Tode etwas Nützliches bewirken. Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Kampfpinguin (24. Dezember 2008)

Noch ein bisschen Kaese zum Whine?

Das sind wahrscheinlich die Leute die hier Nerf blablabla schreien die WoW gezoggt haben und vom Schurke aufs Maul gekriegt haben, weil der halt immo viel zu krassen Dmg raushaut und sich gedacht haben hmm wechsel ich mal zu WAR da wird bestimmt alles besser. WAR ist halt ein Gruppenspiel und normaler weise hat eine HK keine Chance gegen 2 Gegner oder mehr solang die keine Tastaturroller sind.

Als Heiler musst du halt geschuetzt werden und wenn das deine Mates nicht schaffen dann wuerde ich mir mal meine Gruppe anschauen. Aber du erwartest doch nicht ernsthaft das ein Heiler das aushaelt was ein Tank aushaelt dazu ist er nunmal nicht gemacht und ausserdem waere das doch sehr krass. Ein Heiler der Platte traegt am besten noch ein Reflecting Shield hat der jeden DD sofort umhaut. 


Nene lass mal und dein Mimimi mein Heiler hat keinen IWIN button nee so laeuft leider net sry


----------



## RED DEVIL (24. Dezember 2008)

Kampfpinguin schrieb:


> Noch ein bisschen Kaese zum Whine?
> 
> Das sind wahrscheinlich die Leute die hier Nerf blablabla schreien die WoW gezoggt haben und vom Schurke aufs Maul gekriegt haben, weil der halt immo viel zu krassen Dmg raushaut und sich gedacht haben hmm wechsel ich mal zu WAR da wird bestimmt alles besser. WAR ist halt ein Gruppenspiel und normaler weise hat eine HK keine Chance gegen 2 Gegner oder mehr solang die keine Tastaturroller sind.
> 
> ...



Falls du mich meinst,ich schrei nicht nach Nerf,falls nicht vergiss die Antwort. Alle Klassen sind gut so wie sie sind,einige haben eben nur kleine Detailmängel.Und WoW zock ich auch noch ,hab auch öfter vom Schurken auf's Maul gekriegt,aber die Schurken von mir auch .


----------



## spikki (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
welche HK geht noch auf Heiler?
Die werden so gut beschützt in den meisten Fällen, das es nicht wirklich Sinn macht einen anzugreifen.
Die meisten HK's gehen auf grössenwahnsinnige leichte Rüssiträger bzw. auf BW's ohne "Backup",
um wenigstens etwas zu bewirken bevor Sie unweigerlich den Friedhof sehen.
Mir geht das geplärre von den angeblich in 3-6 sec. sterbenden Dummschwätzern 
nach einem Nerf der HK/HJ so was von auf die Nerven....
Spielt mal selbst eine dieser leichte Rüstungn tragenden Nahkampfklassen,
die ständig wie Pingpongbälle rumfliegen, gestunt bzw. gesnared werden.


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (25. Dezember 2008)

1. Wer den WOW-Schurken mit HK/HJ vergleicht hat offensichtlich nix gepeilt was diese Klasse angeht. 

2. HK ist imba. Wer was anderes behauptet sollte einen Klassenwechsel in betracht ziehen, denn er hat ganz einfach keinen Skill! 

Nerven braucht man die HK meiner Meinung nach nicht... denn die HK ist nur zu stark wenn der an der Tastatur beim spielen auch was überlegt...


----------



## spikki (26. Dezember 2008)

kopfschüttel schätzele...
1. Wer den WOW-Schurken mit HK/HJ vergleicht hat offensichtlich nix gepeilt was diese Klasse angeht.
richtig
2. HK ist imba. Wer was anderes behauptet sollte einen Klassenwechsel in betracht ziehen, denn er hat ganz einfach keinen Skill! 
blödsinn
Nerven braucht man die HK meiner Meinung nach nicht... denn die HK ist nur zu stark wenn der an der Tastatur beim spielen auch was überlegt...
völliger blödsinn


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (26. Dezember 2008)

Der Meinung bin ich gar nicht. 

Meine Opener im pvp bestehen zwischen 7-8 Fähigkeiten in bestimmter Reihenfolge. Je nach Klasse und Verhalten des Gegners in verschiedener Ausführung. Erst danach erst werden die Standardangriffe/Finisher angewandt - was meist nur noch bei Tanks notwendig ist ... 

Ohne grosse Zwischenfälle sind die Gegner innert kürze im Dreck... egal ob Tank oder Stoffi.

Wenn ich andere Hexenkriegerinen im PVP seh wirds mir öfters schlecht... Es liegt am Spieler - glaubs mir oder nicht ...


----------



## Bauzî (26. Dezember 2008)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Klar kann man als Tank nicht überall gleichzeitig sein und manchmal ist es auch besser vorne Unruhe zu stiften, anstatt hinten zu warten. Aber gerade im Szenario kann man doch sehen, ob auch der Gegenseite Hexen vertreten sind, weshalb man verstärkt auf die Heiler achten muss. Auch wenn 4+ Heiler im Szenario sind, dann können die meist auf sich selbst aufpassen, weil die im Zweifel den Dmg von 2 Hexen auf einen von ihnen einfach wegheilen. Nur wenn Heilermangel herrscht, 3 Hexen auf der Gegenseite sind und 4 Tanks auf unserer, kann ich nicht verstehen, warum nicht ein Tank beim Heiler bleibt. Denn auch der größte Tank fällt ohne Heilung in den feindlichen Linien binnen Sekunden. Aber wahrscheinlich führen wir die Diskussion hier an der falschen Stelle, da mir die fehlende Verteidigungsbereitschaft der Tanks eigentlich fast nur auf der Ordnungsseite auffällt. Wenn ich mit meinem HJ einen feindlichen Heiler angreife, habe ich gefühlte 70% wenige Sekunden später mindestens einen Tank an mir kleben...



da reicht schon eine hexe um nen tank in den dreck zu schicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber du hast schon recht, verteidigungsbereitschaft auf ordnung ist wirklich schlecht, wesswegen ich es mi rzur angewohnheit mache iwo zwichen den meeles und den stoffis hin und herzupendeln um hexen zu kicken / verlangsamen oder nen knokdown zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also knokdown dann kick, weil man sonst durch den lagg keinen gezielten kick hinbekommt.







Schatzchen schrieb:


> Ohne grosse Zwischenfälle sind die Gegner innert kürze im Dreck... egal ob Tank oder Stoffi.




genau das ist mein problehm an der klasse, wenn mich ein zauberer in den dreck schickt, bitteschön, aber eine meeleklasse?
soll der tank nicht eine anti meeleklasse sein? oder hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


lg


----------



## spikki (28. Dezember 2008)

Nerven braucht man die HK meiner Meinung nach nicht... denn die HK ist nur zu stark wenn der an der Tastatur beim spielen auch was überlegt...
völliger blödsinn

Schätzele,
sry aber ich habe mich an dieser Stelle verlesen.
" Nerven braucht man die HK meiner Meinung nach nicht...
stimmt
" denn die HK ist nur zu stark wenn der an der Tastatur beim spielen auch was überlegt... "
stimmt nicht ganz bzw. nur sehr begrenzt.
Du kannst überlegen was und wie lange Du möchtst, wenn eine Order-Gruppe steht und sich gegenseitig unterstützt, machst Du nicht viel bzw. bist ne Lachnummer.
Hier ist es egal welche Opener Du benutzt oder wehn Du angreifst, es sei den Du hast sehr gutes Backup (doch wer hat das schon).
War ist ein Grp.-Spiel eben.

@ Bauzi
 " da reicht schon eine hexe um nen tank in den dreck zu schicken "
im 1vs1? 
jup wenn der Tank ein möchtegern DD ist,
also ohne Schild und mit falschen Skills rumrennt (womit er eigentlich kein Tank mehr ist),Taktikplätze falsch belegt hat, pennt, schlechtere Klamotten/ Skill hat usw ......, 
wenn dagegen die HK, richtig geskillt, Taktikplätze richtig gesetzt, hellwach ist, bessere Klamotten/Skill hat usw.....
dann kann/sollte eine HK auch (sry räusper) einen " Tank " auch in den Dreck schicken.
Sollte der Tank rein Deff geskillt sein und die oben genannten Gründe nicht erfüllen, würde ich mir mal überlegen was ich falsch mache.
So kann man mit einem einfachen Kick die Opener der HK ins Nirvana laufen lassen und Sie mit wenig Ap und massig Abklingzeiten gelangweilt lächelnd abservieren.
Das ist meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## spikki (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spikki (28. Dezember 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## Salute (28. Dezember 2008)

spikki schrieb:


> *im 1vs1? *
> jup wenn der Tank ein möchtegern DD ist,
> also ohne Schild und mit falschen Skills rumrennt (womit er eigentlich kein Tank mehr ist),Taktikplätze falsch belegt hat, pennt, schlechtere Klamotten/ Skill hat usw ......,
> wenn dagegen die HK, richtig geskillt, Taktikplätze richtig gesetzt, hellwach ist, bessere Klamotten/Skill hat usw.....
> ...




In der Kurzfassund heißt das: Wenn der Tank (ganz egal ob mit Schild oder Zweihand) z.B. lvl 21 ist und HK/HJ 31, dazu auch noch seinen "opener" plazieren kann, dann hat der Tank schlechte Karten.

Wer allerdings einen Tank mit einem Zweihänderpfad als DD bezeichnet, disqualifiziert sich eigentlich schon selbst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. Dezember 2008)

Schatzchen schrieb:


> Nerven braucht man die HK meiner Meinung nach nicht... denn die HK ist nur zu stark wenn der an der Tastatur beim spielen auch was überlegt...



Jap ist so... 


Wir sind hier um Stoffies zu verprügeln und nicht tanks, wer auf die tanks geht ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Bulk (29. Dezember 2008)

Ja ja das leidige Thema der subjektiven Wahrnehmung, teilweise muss ich dem TE recht geben auf der anderen Seite aber auch nicht.

Erwischt mich als Maschinist eine HK bin ich zu 80% tot was vollkommen in Ordnung ist umgekehrt kann ich die HK auf Distanz halten oder focuse sie ist sie zu 80% tot, auch völlig in Ordnung.


Was allerdings nicht sein kann ist das eine HK auf einen 40er Sonnenritter mit 8000HP zustürmt (ohne Stealth) und ihn innerhalb von 10s auf knapp 2000HP runterschlägt bevor sie selbst hinüber ist und gleichzeitig andere Tankklassen ohne Support kaputt schlägt. Würde das ein Hexenjäger mit einem Schwarzork/Auserkorenen machen verliert zu 100% der Hexenjäger da ein Melee DD nix an einem Tank verloren hat. Für die HK scheint dies momentan nicht zu gelten.

Nicht falsch verstehen, die HK SOLL Stoffis und weiche Ziele legen, aber an Tankklassen hat sie einfach nix verloren.


----------



## MHGCFR (29. Dezember 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Ja ja das leidige Thema der subjektiven Wahrnehmung, teilweise muss ich dem TE recht geben auf der anderen Seite aber auch nicht.
> 
> Erwischt mich als Maschinist eine HK bin ich zu 80% tot was vollkommen in Ordnung ist umgekehrt kann ich die HK auf Distanz halten oder focuse sie ist sie zu 80% tot, auch völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> ...


Kann ich so als HJ nicht bestätigen. Es kommt bei Kämpfen gegen Tanks wohl sehr auf die Skillung der Hexe/HJ an, allerdings hat man gute Aussichten gegen einen durchschnittlichen Tank, wenn man seine Hexe/HJ beherrscht. So ignoriert man auf dem dritten Pfad die komplette Rüstung bei Angriffen von hinten (ca. 500+ dmg am Tank pro Schlag), außerdem kann man 10s lang diesen Schaden auch von vorne machen. Hat der Tank dann kein Schild oder dreht sich nicht schnell genug mit, sodass man ihn im Rücken erwischt, bekommt man ihn recht schnell klein. Meiner Meinung nach kann der HJ sogar noch besser mit Tanks umgehen, da er die Finisher mit der Pistole macht. Diese sind als Fernkampfangriffe nur ausweichbar, als nicht blockbar, weshalb selbst ein Schild weniger nützt. 
Nur gehe ich hier von einer guten Hexe/HJ aus, die ihre Skills im Griff hat und von einem durchschnittlichen Tank ohne Schild und Reaktionsschnelligkeit. Bei einem Kampf gegen einen guten Tank, der seinerseits seine Skills zu nutzen weiß, verliert man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Nofel (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab noch nie gesehen das ein Tank von einem HK oder HJ alleine Zerlegt wurde. Wobei ich mir bei einigen Tanks schön öfter an den Kopf gefasst hab, wie schlecht man auf 40 noch Spielen kann. (Am Tor gestorben, geretzt worden, mit 20% wieder sofort zum Tor, wieder vom Öl erwischt worden und wieder geretzt worden und wieder zum Tor. Das ging 10min so bis das Tor eingesehen hat das der klügere nach gibt und aufgegangen ist) Kein Schild, drehen sich nicht zur HK hin, kein Knock down, kein verlangsamen und ich spiele die mit Sicherheit nicht gut. Mach nur den Leveldienst für meine Freundin. 

Aber das ein BW heult ist schon die Härte. Kick, knockdown, Käfig (der irgendwie besser hält als bei meinem Squig) und wenn man dann noch mit einer Gruppe zusammen spielt hat man meiner Meinung nach schon ne gute Chance gehen eine HK.


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man den Tank zuerst "auszieht" und noch zwei drei weitere Dinge beachtet dann legt man auch nen Tank. Aber dabei gilt immer:

Ein Spieler der seinen Char beherrscht ist immer eine harte Nuss - ob Stoffi, Tank oder sonst was. Und ich wage zu behaupten das ein Tank der sein Handwerkt beherrscht (und v.a. weiss was sein Handwerk ist!). In einem fairen PVP-Kampf von einer HK mit gleichem Skill kaum zerlegt werden kann. Aber eben: Die Meisten Tanks überschätzen sich und unterschätzen den Burst einer HK 

... wobei wenn ich teils den HK zusehe wie sie ihren Charakter spielen, wundern mich gewisse whine-antworten überhaupt nicht ... "stealth" - "opener" - "schneiden" - "finisher"  .... das kann doch jeder... da kann man doch gleich den WOW-Schurken spielen gehen ...


----------



## Rayon (29. Dezember 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Aber das ein BW heult ist schon die Härte. Kick, knockdown, Käfig (der irgendwie besser hält als bei meinem Squig) und wenn man dann noch mit einer Gruppe zusammen spielt hat man meiner Meinung nach schon ne gute Chance gehen eine HK.


Geht. BWs sind eigentlich mein First Target, weil
a) wenn sie unter Drcuk stehen, können sie nicht ihre MordsDPS fahren (die mich gut und gerne in ein paar Sekunden zerpflücken kann)
b) Er wahrscheinlich sogar wegrennt, und dadurch noch mehr Schaden durch Enfeebling Strike bekommt
c) Mit Heilungsdebuff sehr, sher schwer Gegenzuheilen ist von einem einzigen Heiler, vorallem wenn mehrere Targets durch WE's angegriffen werden, wird garantiert zuerst der BW ins Gras beißen.


----------



## spikki (29. Dezember 2008)

Schatzchen schrieb:


> Wenn man den Tank zuerst "auszieht" und noch zwei drei weitere Dinge beachtet dann legt man auch nen Tank. Aber dabei gilt immer:
> 
> Ein Spieler der seinen Char beherrscht ist immer eine harte Nuss - ob Stoffi, Tank oder sonst was. Und ich wage zu behaupten das ein Tank der sein Handwerkt beherrscht (und v.a. weiss was sein Handwerk ist!). In einem fairen PVP-Kampf von einer HK mit gleichem Skill kaum zerlegt werden kann. Aber eben: Die Meisten Tanks überschätzen sich und unterschätzen den Burst einer HK
> 
> ... wobei wenn ich teils den HK zusehe wie sie ihren Charakter spielen, wundern mich gewisse whine-antworten überhaupt nicht ... "stealth" - "opener" - "schneiden" - "finisher"  .... das kann doch jeder... da kann man doch gleich den WOW-Schurken spielen gehen ...



das unterschreibe ich sofort


----------



## shrotty23 (29. Dezember 2008)

Schatzchen schrieb:


> ... wobei wenn ich teils den HK zusehe wie sie ihren Charakter spielen, wundern mich gewisse whine-antworten überhaupt nicht ... "stealth" - "opener" - "schneiden" - "finisher"  .... das kann doch jeder... da kann man doch gleich den WOW-Schurken spielen gehen ...



Da muss man sich nicht mal das infantile Rumgehüpfe abgewöhnen, ist doch super.


----------



## Rogar (30. Dezember 2008)

also mich persönlich klatsch zwar kein hj aus den latschen, (ork mit schild und gutem equip is einfach nen stein)

allerdings so klassen wie chosen oder ritter mit ner 2hand sind sehr wohl besiegbar, teilweise sogar mit schild.

es hängt viel vom spielerischen können des tanks und der hk/hj ab.

grundsätzlich wärs aber auch ne frechheit wenn der stoff killer plötzlich zum tankkiller wird, die haben doch nun wirklich schon genug opfer klassen.

zu stark is keiner von beiden, mit vernünftigem heal kriegt der nichma nen caster down. alles hängt von den leuten dahinter ab, das wenigste vom equip und auch nur bedingt von der klasse selber.


----------



## Rayon (30. Dezember 2008)

Du hast ja auch nen Selfheal für 1,2k auf Level 40. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar, mit Support zugedröhnt ist halt nicht gut Kirschen essen, aber mal ehrlich: Wer hat den schon immer?


----------



## softcake_orange (3. Januar 2009)

Wir alle wissen, dass die Klasse OP ist, weil einer der Entwickler sie spielt. Hexenkriegerinnen werden immer stärker als andere Klassen sein. Myth hat mit balancing doch noch nix am Hut wie es ausschaut. 

Trotzdem:

Um den thread mal schön am Leben zu halten, damit er den Entwicklern auch auffällt, forden wir weiterhin einen krassen Hexenkriegerinnen nerf! Und nicht nur das. Nehmt den geschmacklosen Ex-WoW Schurkis auch noch bitte die Farbe Gelb aus dem Spiel! Es laufen einfach zu viele gelbe Dunkelnutt** durch die Gegend, die geschmacklich mal sowas von daneben sind.... geht gar nicht....

Also Nerf Hexenkreigerinnen!

Vielleicht kann jemand auch mal hier ein paar Großmaulthreads einiger Hexenkriegerinnen aus anderen Foren zusammenfassen, damit es sich verbreitet, wie stark und toll sie sich vorkommen.

Hexenkriegerinnen: /puke

P.S.: Gebt Euch keine Mühe mit flames. Antworten auf meine Comments werden eh ignoriert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (3. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht wäre es besser die Tanks zu buffen. Zum Beispiel größere parrier und ausweich Möglichkeiten, denn ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, zu was ein Melee ohne seinen Burst-DmG dann noch zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (3. Januar 2009)

ja bitte ... mehr Parry für den Tank! Damit er auch alle paar Sekunden entwaffnet werden kann und dann noch öfter mit dem Gesicht das Gras küsst.

Das gewhine sollte mit Forenbann bestraft werden. Wer denkt die HK ist imba hat entweder:

 - seinen Char nicht im Griff

oder

 - gegen mich gespielt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (4. Januar 2009)

Schatzchen schrieb:


> ja bitte ... mehr Parry für *den Tank*! Damit er auch alle paar Sekunden entwaffnet werden kann und dann noch öfter mit dem Gesicht das Gras küsst.



Nicht ganz so abwegig da der Tank ja die Konterklasse zum Melee-DD darstellen soll.

Also sicher wär dir lieber, wenn durch die Beschwerden der DmG der HK/HJ irgendwann gesenkt werden würde... Sicher nicht.

Bin mal über etwas auf You Tube gestolpert (so ab 5:50), weswegen ich die Sorgen der Tanks nachvollziehen kann.

>> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SEvf4zJyjKc&...feature=related <<


----------



## spikki (4. Januar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Wir alle wissen, dass die Klasse OP ist, weil einer der Entwickler sie spielt. Hexenkriegerinnen werden immer stärker als andere Klassen sein. Myth hat mit balancing doch noch nix am Hut wie es ausschaut.
> 
> Trotzdem:
> 
> ...



Sehr bedenklich ,
Was ist nur aus Dir geworden?
Ich bin anderes von Dir gewohnt.
Sollten das noch Silvesternachwirkungen sein?
Das ist so ein zusammengestickter blödsinn, daß es kaum aus Deiner eigenen Feder stammen kann.
Ein abrutschen in eine derartige Niveaulosigkeit ist wirklich seltsam.
Gute Besserung.....


----------



## heretik (4. Januar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> P.S.: Gebt Euch keine Mühe mit flames. Antworten auf meine Comments werden eh ignoriert.



Genau so verschafft man sich ne Menge Glaubwürdigkeit. Ich hoffe nur dass du dich im echten Leben nicht so verhältst... erstmal ne Menge Müll labern und dann bei Antworten mit "lalalala, ich hör gar nicht hin" reagieren. Hat was von nem Siebenjährigen der seine Diskussionsfähigkeiten aus Talkshows gelernt hat.


----------



## Sangeet (12. Januar 2009)

Hexenkriegerinnen sind overpowerd, das Schild Block wirkt nicht gegen Finisher von der rückseite des Chars. HK's killen Tanks ohne problem ohne aus dem Stealth kommen zu müssen, wird eine HK entsprechend geheilt kann sie ohne Probleme an der Front alles auseinander schnitzeln was ihr in die Quere Kommt.

Ich hab eine HK auf lvl 26 und einen Hexenjäger auf lvl 20 + Schwertmeister auf lvl 39 mit 600 toughness, 600 geistresistenz, gegen hexenkriegerinnen nicht den Hauch einer chance trotz snare, kicks etc die ich permanent nutze. Wenn ich selber meine HK spiele dann sind Tanks Kanonenfutter genauso wie alle anderen Chars.

Die Finisher bei einer HK profitieren von Stärke bei einem Hexenjäger von Ballistik. Stärke bei einer Hexenkriegerin hat zudem noch andere positive Einflüsse auf andere Attribute ausser den Schaden noch.

Klar ist es ein Vorteil wenn man den Finisher mal eben einem Fliehenden Char in den Rücken ballern kann, aber meiner Persönlichen Meinung nach ist die Hexenkriegerin um einiges Stärker als ein Hexenjäger. Spielerisch unterscheiden sie sich nicht so besonders, das man in 2ter Reihe rumlaufen kann und ein bisschen mit der Pistole rumballern kann bringt imho nicht viel da dadurch keine Absolutionen aufgebaut werden (Combopunkte). Die 50 schaden die man dadurch macht reissen es einfach nicht raus.

Von mir ein klares ! NERF teh Hexenkriegerin !!! und zwar die Rüstungsignorierung sollte geringer ausfallen.


----------



## Rayon (12. Januar 2009)

Sangeet schrieb:


> Hexenkriegerinnen sind overpowerd, das Schild Block wirkt nicht gegen Finisher von der rückseite des Chars. HK's killen Tanks ohne problem ohne aus dem Stealth kommen zu müssen, wird eine HK entsprechend geheilt kann sie ohne Probleme an der Front alles auseinander schnitzeln was ihr in die Quere Kommt.


Failed. Du kannst generell von hinten NICHT blocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine Witchelf ist, sobald sie gefokusst wird, auch mit Heal relativ schnell down.



> Ich hab eine HK auf lvl 26 und einen Hexenjäger auf lvl 20 + Schwertmeister auf lvl 39 mit 600 toughness, 600 geistresistenz, gegen hexenkriegerinnen nicht den Hauch einer chance trotz snare, kicks etc die ich permanent nutze. Wenn ich selber meine HK spiele dann sind Tanks Kanonenfutter genauso wie alle anderen Chars.


Dann machst du etwas falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab, sobald der Tank etwas kann, arge probleme und geh meistens vor ihm runter ins Loch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Die Finisher bei einer HK profitieren von Stärke bei einem Hexenjäger von Ballistik. Stärke bei einer Hexenkriegerin hat zudem noch andere positive Einflüsse auf andere Attribute ausser den Schaden noch.


Hm, klingt logisch, solange die Finisher vom HJ mit seiner Gun ausgeführt werden, oder? Auf welche denn noch, außer das der Schaden (also die DPS) steigt?



> Klar ist es ein Vorteil wenn man den Finisher mal eben einem Fliehenden Char in den Rücken ballern kann, aber meiner Persönlichen Meinung nach ist die Hexenkriegerin um einiges Stärker als ein Hexenjäger. Spielerisch unterscheiden sie sich nicht so besonders, das man in 2ter Reihe rumlaufen kann und ein bisschen mit der Pistole rumballern kann bringt imho nicht viel da dadurch keine Absolutionen aufgebaut werden (Combopunkte). Die 50 schaden die man dadurch macht reissen es einfach nicht raus.


Renn mal als Hexenkriegerin vorne mit, gibt oft momente wo du nur dein Messerchen werfen kannst (welches auch keine Combopunkte aufbaut).



> Von mir ein klares ! NERF teh Hexenkriegerin !!! und zwar die Rüstungsignorierung sollte geringer ausfallen.


Find ich eigentlich nicht so krass, weil der meiste Teil durch bestimmte Skills (die auch noch eine Vorraussetzung brauchen, zB Pierce Armor braucht ein Ailment) kommt, als durch Waffenfertigkeit, also dem Stat ansich.


----------



## Sangeet (12. Januar 2009)

geschärfte Schneide = ALLE Raserereien reduzieren die Rüstung um 75% 

Ich finde das ist ein wenig viel an Rüstungs Ignorierenden Fähigkeiten, das der Angriff von Hinten Rüstung Ignoriert ist okay, das ist Spieler Skill (Ok kann mit Stellungswechsel auch von Vorne gemacht werden, aber das ist immerhin ein extra knopfdruck, aber ich finde die Taktik ist ein bisschen zu gut und der Rüstungszerreisen Skill zu oft verfügbar, 10 sek CD ist zu niedrig der Skill zu stark, das kann dann fast in jeder Eröffnung benutzt werden.

Rüstung durchdringen	Defensiv
Pfad des Gemetzels	Stufe 40
35 Aktionspunkte	5 Fuß Reichweite
Sofortzauber	10S Abklingzeit
Erzeugt 1 Punkt Blutdurst
Ein kraftvoller Schlag, der die Rüstung Eures Ziels ignoriert und 262* Schaden verursacht. Besitzt das Ziel ein Leiden, wird seine Rüstung 20 Sekunden lang um 990* reduziert.

Ein Leiden ist wohl immer drauf wenn eine HK auf ihrem Opfer rumdrischt...


----------



## Rayon (12. Januar 2009)

Sangeet schrieb:


> geschärfte Schneide = ALLE Raserereien reduzieren die Rüstung um 75%
> 
> Ich finde das ist ein wenig viel an Rüstungs Ignorierenden Fähigkeiten, das der Angriff von Hinten Rüstung Ignoriert ist okay, das ist Spieler Skill (Ok kann mit Stellungswechsel auch von Vorne gemacht werden, aber das ist immerhin ein extra knopfdruck, aber ich finde die Taktik ist ein bisschen zu gut und der Rüstungszerreisen Skill zu oft verfügbar, 10 sek CD ist zu niedrig der Skill zu stark, das kann dann fast in jeder Eröffnung benutzt werden.


Jo, dann hast du einen Punkt ausgegeben, der dir entweder fehlt bei
a) Kiss of Doom (25%ige Procchance erhöht bei Küssen)
oder b) Elixier of the Cauldron (100% Magic-Disrupt für 7 Sekunden). Hm. Schlechter Tausch dafür dass es noch viele weitere, attraktivere Taktiken gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Vorrausgesetzt man geht mal von der FOTM-Skillung aus.)



> Rüstung durchdringen	Defensiv
> Pfad des Gemetzels	Stufe 40
> 35 Aktionspunkte	5 Fuß Reichweite
> Sofortzauber	10S Abklingzeit
> ...


Guck dir den Schattenkrieger an, der kann das alle 5 Sek machen mit 10 Sek dauer (iirc) und braucht nichtmal ein Ailment für den Debuff. Witchelf ist ja so OP!... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (12. Januar 2009)

Sangeet schrieb:


> Ich hab eine HK auf lvl 26 und einen Hexenjäger auf lvl 20 + Schwertmeister auf lvl 39 mit 600 toughness, 600 geistresistenz, gegen hexenkriegerinnen nicht den Hauch einer chance trotz snare, kicks etc die ich permanent nutze. Wenn ich selber meine HK spiele dann sind Tanks Kanonenfutter genauso wie alle anderen Chars.



Hast du zufällig grad den Namen deiner HK parat?


----------



## Syane (12. Januar 2009)

Als stoffi soll man ja auch aus den latschen gehauen werden von ner melee stealth klasse ..das ist alles was ich dazu sagen will ~~


----------



## Wunde (12. Januar 2009)

schätze dieses Thema wurde schon sooooo oft besprochen, vorallem in englischen Foren ärgern sich viele über diese sogenannte Imbaness der Hexen.

Also habe ich mich mal als kleiner mehr schlecht als recht spielender Hexenjäger einen GM gefragt. Als dieser wie immer nach einem Ticket seinen Abschlußsatz "....kann ich sonst noch etwas für dich tun?" geschrieben hat, wollte ich erst mit, "Ja, ich hätte gern ne Pommes mit Ketchup und Majo" antworten....aber hab dann einfach mal diesen gefragt, ob es wirklich Not tut, daß Hexen so einen enormen Burst fahren. Was sehr überraschend war, er ging auf die Frage ein und das Gespräch entwickelte sich.

Es kristallisierte sich heraus, bzw er meinte, daß den Hexenkriegerinnen mit Absicht so viel Burst gegeben wurde, da ihre Überlebenschanzen geringer sind, als die der Hexenjäger, denen stattdessen mehr Damage über die Zeit gegeben wurde. Nun ich für meinen Teil, wäre manchmal ganz glücklich über wenigstens ein bisschen mehr Burst, denn leider überlebt so ein Hexenjäger auch nicht wirklich so extrem lange, um durch seinen Damage über die Zeit auch das Ende zu sehen, wenn 3-4 Tanks + irgendwelche anderen Affen auf einem rumhüpfen.

Was ich damit sagen möchte, das ganze Klagen, Weinen und Schreien über den Burst der Hexen bringt nichts, denn es ist explizit so von Mythic gewollt. Vielleicht wird ein wenig an den Grenzen gedreht werden und der Enddamage modifiziert (die Zeit wird es zeigen) aber liebe Stoffies, der Burst, sprich die Damagespitzen bleiben und daran wird sich auch vermutlich lange lange Zeit nichts ändern.

Aber mal ganz davon abgesehen, spielt man ein wenig in einer abgesprochenen Gruppe und nicht in einem Randomhaufen, dann weiß jeder sowieso seine Aufgabe, und dann sind auch solche Hexenprobleme kein wirklich großes Hindernis. Ich hab auch schon einige Hexen an den Spawnpunkt geschickt...und diese mich natürlich auch....na und ist nur ein Spiel. Wie heißt es doch so schön...man sieht sich immer zweimal, und dann haste meistens deine Rache...oder du mußt einfach einsehen, daß auf Grund des Stein Schere Papier Systems deine Klasse doch nicht die ober ROXXOR Klasse ist und du einen natürlichen Feind in dieser Welt hast, dem du besser aus dem Weg gehst (wenn du ihn zuerst siehst).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (12. Januar 2009)

Ein GM, der Informationen über die Designabsichten von Mythic gibt?

Meiner Meinung nach hatte der Gute einen im Tee und hat sich mit seinen Auskunften ein bisschen übernommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (12. Januar 2009)

soll vorkommen...entspricht aber der Wahrheit....desweiteren habe ich auch noch bisschen was über das Lockpick herausgekitzelt. Schätze meinefreundliche (penetrante) Art hat ihm etwas die Zunge gelockert. Beim Lockpick hat er zum Beispiel gemeint, daß das noch nicht funktioniert bis auf ein paar Burgen, wo er sich aber selbst nicht sicher war welche und ob überhaupt. Aber er hat mir versichert, daß sie daran arbeiten. Nun ob das phrasendrescherei war um mich abzuwimmeln (denn die Frage "...kann ich dir sonst noch irgendwie helfen?" kam danach nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder wirklich der Wahrheit entspricht weiß ich leider auch nicht, tut mir leid.


----------



## Sangeet (13. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (13. Januar 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Beim Lockpick hat er zum Beispiel gemeint, daß das noch nicht funktioniert bis auf ein paar Burgen, wo er sich aber selbst nicht sicher war welche und ob überhaupt.



Nix für ungut, aber der Bursche sollte sich lieber drauf konzentrieren, seinen Job zu tun als seltsame Halbwahrheiten zu verbreiten. Falls Lockpick irgendwo funktionieren würde wüsste das die gesamte Community längst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (13. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub auch nicht daß das irgendwo funktioniert, denn ich bin auch als ich das gehört habe rumgeeiert und hab an jeder Burg mal versucht reinzukommen...ohne Erfolg. Aber das sie vielleicht wirklich dran arbeiten...naja...wie sagt man...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ethernos (13. Januar 2009)

Naja ich spiel tank und habe meinen Personalhealer immer dabei aber als Tank verliere ich gegen ne Hk in 100% der fälle erst wird der Erzmagier totgekloppt wehren kann der sich eh net und dann is der tank dran.Der erzmage hat auch so gut wie keine def fähigkeiten.Gut das mag ja ganz ok sein das nen stoffie gegen nen Nahkampf Dd keine chance hat.

Ich als tank fühle mich aber verarscht das ich trotz beschützen kicken slowen usw.nur tatenlos  zusehen kann wie mein Partner stirbt,die Skillung is egal, nur um dann selber zu verrecken.Gestern haben wir nen jünger of Khaine getroffen der 3 leute von uns  geplättet hat 3.
Ich hab den mit meinem 2h Schwert bearbeitet hab ihn gesilenced gekickt und die verzauberung runtergenommen keine Chance gar keine.Der healt sich gegen meinen lächerlichen schaden einfach hoch. Bitter wenn man mit 40 feststellt das man gegen die meisten Destro klassen nur dumm zu gucken kann.

Schon lustig als tankklasse,vor ner leichten nahkampfklasse und nem Jünger wegrennen zu müssen weil man eh keine chance hat ausser der gegnerischer Spieler liegt besoffen mit dem kopp auf der Tastatur.Welche Intimfeinde haben die beiden klassen den richtig keine.

Ich bin jedem Tag im rvr und das ausgewogene Gruppen auf Orderseite(1 Feuermagier,Schattenkrieger,Tank,Healer usw.) gegen tank+healer+Nahkampf DDler gruppen auf destroseite keine chance haben,is schon sehr merkwürdig.Desweiteren sieht man immer wieder das Chosen Tanks von ner ganzen Wb gefocussed werden bevor se überhaupt down gehen.Und ratet mal der Kerl hat nen 2 h Schwert in der Hand.

Klar kotzt mich das an aber was soll ich machen das Spiel gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut die Community ist überwiegend nett und freundlich,ich hoffe man bufft mal unsere order tanks so gehts definitv nicht weiter.Das ne Hk tankklassen ownt kann nich sein,und ja def +Schild kein unterschied.

Man sollte aber nicht den Fehler machen und jetzt auf die Spieler schimpfen,konnte schliesslich niemand wissen wie Endgame Rvr aussieht. 

Meine Theorie bezüglich Order und Destroseite:

Destro mehr schaden durch raserei ,Rüstungsdebuff,Rüstungsignore usw.

Order mehr magische Schilde,mehr kicks,mehr Verlangsamungsfähigkeiten

Problem auf Dauer zögern die Order Skills das unvermeidliche nur länger heraus,nämlich das sich mehr  Schaden immer durchsetzen wird.


----------



## Rayon (13. Januar 2009)

Ethernos schrieb:


> Naja ich spiel tank und habe meinen Personalhealer immer dabei aber als Tank verliere ich gegen ne Hk in 100% der fälle erst wird der Erzmagier totgekloppt wehren kann der sich eh net und dann is der tank dran.Der erzmage hat auch so gut wie keine def fähigkeiten.Gut das mag ja ganz ok sein das nen stoffie gegen nen Nahkampf Dd keine chance hat.


Mal was von Knockdown, kick, snare, disarm... gehört? - Alles Zeit ,die der Heiler hat, um sich wieder hochzuheilen. 




> Ich als tank fühle mich aber verarscht das ich trotz beschützen kicken slowen usw.nur tatenlos  zusehen kann wie mein Partner stirbt,die Skillung is egal, nur um dann selber zu verrecken.Gestern haben wir nen jünger of Khaine getroffen der 3 leute von uns  geplättet hat 3.
> Ich hab den mit meinem 2h Schwert bearbeitet hab ihn gesilenced gekickt und die verzauberung runtergenommen keine Chance gar keine.Der healt sich gegen meinen lächerlichen schaden einfach hoch. Bitter wenn man mit 40 feststellt das man gegen die meisten Destro klassen nur dumm zu gucken kann.


Falsches Forum.



> Schon lustig als tankklasse,vor ner leichten nahkampfklasse und nem Jünger wegrennen zu müssen weil man eh keine chance hat ausser der gegnerischer Spieler liegt besoffen mit dem kopp auf der Tastatur.Welche Intimfeinde haben die beiden klassen den richtig keine.


Komisch dass es zumindestens auf meinem Server Tanks gibt die ich lieber meide, weil oh, welch wunder, ich sie nicht wirklich down bekomme. Irgendwas musst du falsch machen.



> Ich bin jedem Tag im rvr und das ausgewogene Gruppen auf Orderseite(1 Feuermagier,Schattenkrieger,Tank,Healer usw.) gegen tank+healer+Nahkampf DDler gruppen auf destroseite keine chance haben,is schon sehr merkwürdig.Desweiteren sieht man immer wieder das Chosen Tanks von ner ganzen Wb gefocussed werden bevor se überhaupt down gehen.Und ratet mal der Kerl hat nen 2 h Schwert in der Hand.


Hm, lass mich kurz überlegen, kann es daran liegen dass Melee DD > Caster DDler überwiegt? Und Oh, hm, Keeps deffen kann man mit mehreren Ranged ja auch so schlecht (gibt übrigens obendrein noch ein netten Bonus.) Aber sobald dann das Öl oben gut besatzt ist verpufft die Melee DPS aufs Tor zb. 



> Klar kotzt mich das an aber was soll ich machen das Spiel gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut die Community ist überwiegend nett und freundlich,ich hoffe man bufft mal unsere order tanks so gehts definitv nicht weiter.Das ne Hk tankklassen ownt kann nich sein,und ja def +Schild kein unterschied.


Natürlich. Order Tank buff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Find ich ziemlich schwachsinnig, denn der HJ ist auch nicht ohne.


----------



## heretik (13. Januar 2009)

Ethernos schrieb:


> Ich hab den mit meinem 2h Schwert bearbeitet hab ihn gesilenced gekickt und die verzauberung runtergenommen keine Chance gar keine.Der healt sich gegen meinen lächerlichen schaden einfach hoch. Bitter wenn man mit 40 feststellt das man gegen die meisten Destro klassen nur dumm zu gucken kann.



Sorry wenn ich ein wenig überreagiere, aber ich kann das ständig gleiche Geheule nimmer hören. Das hat nix mit ORDER oder DESTRO zu tun, das sind die beiden NAHKAMPFHEILER, die einfach enorm stark sind derzeit. SCHIEBT VERDAMMT MAL NICHT JEDEN MIST DARAUF, DASS DIE GEGNERISCHE FACTION BESSER WÄRE. Bitte bitte.

Und gut gespielte Tanks sind für so ziemlich jeden meiner Charaktere ein Graus, sei es mein Barbar oder auch mein Jünger. Aber ich denk mal die Leute, die ihre Klasse beherrschen, kommen nicht in Foren und jammern rum.


----------



## Slaycharly (14. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Aber ich denk mal die Leute, die ihre Klasse beherrschen, kommen nicht in Foren und jammern rum.



Ja Here dann aber Huschhusch ins Körbchen und lern deine Klasse beherrschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW: Die Ordler können doch nix dafür dass sie nix draufhaben außer Zahnbelag, da ists dann mit dem auf die Gegenseite schieben und MIMIMI machen getan, das können se gut....


----------



## Clashmaniac (16. Januar 2009)

Ethernos schrieb:


> ........mit meinem 2h Schwert bearbeitet .........



Merkste was? bestimmt noch mehr dam und weniger rüsse takke an. Dazu keine widerstände und nur strg.
Nen Tank wird durch Stats und die richtige ausrüstung sowie taktiken zum tank.
Wählst du alles aber in die offensive wirst du halt auch von andren offensiven nahkämpfern geschrottet.
Du ziehst dich sogesehen Nackt aus um vom zahnstocher aufn messer zu wechseln.
Aber die hexe rennt grundsätzlich mitnem Mg rum.

Und mim messer geht man zu keiner schiesserei..vor allem halt.. nicht nackt.


Spiele auch tank, auch mit 2 händer. Aber die richtige takke genutzt gegen Hexen, sowie die ein oder andere brauchbare moral wirkt schon wunder. Dazu dann noch die stats nicht richtung Dam übertreiben, portion resis gegen ihre Nicht-normal-dam attacken. Und et läuft.
Gut, mein RDS hat dann noch son fieses sonnenschild was gepusht gut aua an Schnellkloppenden hexen macht, aber das wird wohl nicht der alleinige grund sein.

Desweiteren:
Zu zweit tank und healer gegen ne Hexe. Ja. Die Hexe wäre echt schön blöd wennse deinen Healer nit killt. Und den killt sie halt auch sehr wahrscheinlich. Dich killt sie dann auch, wennde tank bist würde sie dafür aber ne halbe stunde brauchen.
Nur frage ich mich, wo gibts so ne Situation, und welchen sinn hat sie?
Wenn dann rennt man noch mitnem DD rum die halt mehr snares und halt...Dam haben.
Und da fängts dann an nervig für die hexe zu werden. Da können auch 2 , 3 Hexen kommen und stehen eher auf verlorenen Posten.
Im Zerg sind die weichen nahkampf dds halt scheisse. so isses.
Genauso siehts mit den andren IMBA klassen aus.
Kommt mal von eurem dämlichen 1on1 gedanken runter und rafft das spiel.
Hier denkt man bissl größer.


Und der Jüngher, jo, geht in die selbe richtung. Was machtn der bitte? Wo ist der nutzen eines 1on1 wo der Jüngher viel down kriegt, aber dafür auch ne stunde braucht? Gegen super nahkampf dds und Glaskanonen wird sein gegenhealen aber auch sau schwer.
Im Zerg is sein nahkampf sehr viel beschissener, denn Healer sind Maintarget, und Jüngher kommen sogar noch gerne in Range. 


Beide klassen haben Solo vorteile, aber mit ihrer solo spielweise gehen sie im WB vs. WB unter.
Und da wir in warhammer ja eher in schlachtzügen umherziehen (sollte zumindest so sein) scheiss auf solo.


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (17. Januar 2009)

Also ich spiel nur solo ... hab trotzdem keine Probleme ^^


----------



## Rorgak (27. Januar 2009)

Naja also das Hexenkriegerinnen OP sind möchte ich nicht sagen, es fehlt ein wenig die Logik. Warum soll bzw. kann eine HK einen Tank relativ einfach umhauen? Das ist defintiv nicht der Sinn der Klasse, deren Ziel eigentlich die leichten Klassen sind!

Aus BO Erfahrung weiß ich, dass nen Hexenjäger an mir nur rumkratzt...keine ahnung woran es liegt find ich aber richtig so. Er soll ja net am Tank rumkratzen dafür gibts ja BWs.

Aus IB Erfahrung weiß ich, dass ne HK nicht nur kratzt, die macht richtig Schaden. Ich kenne die funktionsweise der HK und des HJ nicht aber die HK macht meines erachtens nach defintiv zuviel Schaden am Tank. Das widerspricht der Gruppenbalance.

Meine Aussagen sind alles nur Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe und erhebn keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit.


----------



## softcake_orange (27. Januar 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Naja also das Hexenkriegerinnen OP sind möchte ich nicht sagen, es fehlt ein wenig die Logik. Warum soll bzw. kann eine HK einen Tank relativ einfach umhauen? Das ist defintiv nicht der Sinn der Klasse, deren Ziel eigentlich die leichten Klassen sind!
> 
> Aus BO Erfahrung weiß ich, dass nen Hexenjäger an mir nur rumkratzt...keine ahnung woran es liegt find ich aber richtig so. Er soll ja net am Tank rumkratzen dafür gibts ja BWs.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich kann man schon mal anfangen über die nächsten patchänderungen zu diskutieren, dass einiger Schaden der HK in Körperschaden umgeändert wird. Ich denke damit dürften HK dann so gut wie keinen Schaden mehr an Tanks machen, da die eh schon alle Resis auf 1000 haben. Ranged DDs dagegen haben so gut wie keine Resis und werden nach dem nächsten Patch dann noch größere Opfer sein? Ich seh das Problem absolut nicht am Schaden gegen Tanks, sondern am Schaden gegen alle anderen Klassen. Bzw. nicht vorhandene Verteidigungmöglichkeiten mancher Ranged gegen HK. Einer Klasse Freekills in den Poppes zu schieben kann meiner Meinung nach nicht der Sinn des Spiels sein.


----------



## heretik (27. Januar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man schon mal anfangen über die nächsten patchänderungen zu diskutieren, dass einiger Schaden der HK in Körperschaden umgeändert wird.



Nein, kann man nicht, weil es noch keine Patchnotes gibt.

Bei manchen Leuten wundert es mich, dass ihren Computer noch virenfrei hochschalten können und ihre Kreditkarten noch nicht längst überschuldet sind, so hirnlos wie alles gefressen wird, "weil's im Internet steht".


----------



## MHGCFR (27. Januar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man schon mal anfangen über die nächsten patchänderungen zu diskutieren, dass einiger Schaden der HK in Körperschaden umgeändert wird. Ich denke damit dürften HK dann so gut wie keinen Schaden mehr an Tanks machen, da die eh schon alle Resis auf 1000 haben. Ranged DDs dagegen haben so gut wie keine Resis und werden nach dem nächsten Patch dann noch größere Opfer sein? Ich seh das Problem absolut nicht am Schaden gegen Tanks, sondern am Schaden gegen alle anderen Klassen. Bzw. nicht vorhandene Verteidigungmöglichkeiten mancher Ranged gegen HK. Einer Klasse Freekills in den Poppes zu schieben kann meiner Meinung nach nicht der Sinn des Spiels sein.



Durch diese Schadensänderung, soweit sie überhaupt kommen wird, überleben die Stoffies eher länger als kürzer. Grund dafür ist, dass ein normaler Stoffie ca. 25% Rüstung hat, eine normale Hexe aber Rüstungsdurchdringung in gleicher Höhe (je nach Skillung). Im Endeffekt hat also ein Stoffie gar keine Rüstung gegen eine Hexe. Anders siehts bei den Resistenzen aus, die bei ca. 20% oder mehr liegen dürften. Die kann man als Hexe meines Wissens nach alleine nicht herunter setzen, was bedeutet, dass eben die Hexe dann 20% weniger Schaden macht. 
Und dass Ranged keine Verteidigungsmöglichkeiten gegen Hexen haben und auch sollen, liegt in der Natur der Sache: Ranged knallen alles nieder, was in Reichweite kommt und sterben im Kriegstrupp meist erst, wenn alle anderen gewiped sind. Die Nahkämpfer, besonders die DDler, sterben im Minutentakt. Wenn man dann erstmal an einem Ranged dran ist, dann hat er bitte auch umzufallen - Stein, Schere, Papier. 
Aber dennoch finde ich den Burst-Dmg der Hexe im Vergleich zum Hexenjäger etwas übertrieben, was wohl an den Crits liegt. Einem Gildenkollegen (Hexenjäger) wurde letztens mit einem Schlag 3k Schaden reingewürgt. Sicher kommt das nicht ständig vor, aber mein Hexenjäger hat noch nie 3k Dmg oder auch nur über 2k gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein wenig an den Crits gefeilt werden, um eine Waffengleichheit zwischen HJ und Hexe herzustellen.


----------



## Rorgak (27. Januar 2009)

Nun ja prinzipiell sollten Rüstungsignorierende Effekte (hiermit sind Fähigkeiten gemeint) insofern angepasst werden, dass diese abhängig von der Rüstungssklasse (Schwere, mittlere, leichte) nur einen Teil ignorieren (25%/50%/75%).

Zudem muss man auch beachten, das ein IB ebenfalls die Möglichkeit hat Rüstung zu ignorieren ja sogar zu 100% bzw. nen debuff setzen kann der 75% Ignore bringt, ABER die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit der HK ist wesentlich schneller da diese ja mit Dolchen kämpft! Das sollte man nicht vergessen bzw. muss berücksichtigt werden.

Zu Mythics Gunsten muss man aber jedoch auch mal sagen, dass die GRUPPENbalance doch ziemlich gut gelungen ist, wenn man auch noch bedenkt wie "lange" es schon WAR gibt xD.

Zudem ist dies alles vermutlich oft auch nur ein subjektives Gefühl! Subjektiv fühle ich mit meinem IB nen Squiggy immer als leckere haudrauf Abwechslung, was dieser wieder anders sieht und wohl meint der IB sei IMBA ;-) (nur als Beispiel).

Und BITTTEEEE vergelicht keine Szenarien mit ORvR, denn da wird WAR gelebt nicht in den Szenarien!


----------



## Jaimewolf (7. Februar 2009)

Ich stimme dem Hk-Nerf-forderungen oder den Tankbuffs vollstens zu.

Das ein Tank einer HK unterliegt ist nicht nur meine Erfahrung. Und da die Tanks angeblich die Konterklasse darstellen sollen, muss man Mythic damit Unwahrheiten untestellen.

Es ist wirklich eine Unverschämtheit, dass eine Klasse ihre Konterklasse mühelos besiegen kann. 

Von daher ist ein Nerf der HK mehr als gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Ciclon (9. Februar 2009)

Genau eine unverschämtheit das wir nicht im dreck liegen wenn der Herr es möchte...
Ich höre überall nur nerf this nerf that mich nervts auch langsam... Ich höre hier von 3k crits sowas hab ich im leben noch nicht gesehen nichtmal nen BW hat mir sowas mal reingedrückt, mein höchster crit mit meiner hexe waren 1022 was viel ist, allerdings gegen einen stoffie von hinten dessen rüstung wohl 0 betragen haben musste. Dazu kommt das ich die anzahl tanks die ich solo gekillt habe wohl an einer Hand abzählen, wenn ich einen tank angreife dann nur mit 1-2 leuten im rücken alles andere wäre pure dummheit. Warte was spielst du? IB oder sonstwas? die haben viel zu viel rüstung nerf oder squggy? Bogen ist viel zu imba! Oh was nen erzmagier? Du heilst viel zu viel! Nerf!

Ich hoffe man hat die ironie verstanden und akzeptiert meine meinung das die hexe sowieso im RVR schon nutzlos genug ist und man ihr nicht auchnoch die paar dps nehmen sollte die sie hat.


----------



## MHGCFR (10. Februar 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> Genau eine unverschämtheit das wir nicht im dreck liegen wenn der Herr es möchte...
> Ich höre überall nur nerf this nerf that mich nervts auch langsam... Ich höre hier von 3k crits sowas hab ich im leben noch nicht gesehen nichtmal nen BW hat mir sowas mal reingedrückt, mein höchster crit mit meiner hexe waren 1022 was viel ist, allerdings gegen einen stoffie von hinten dessen rüstung wohl 0 betragen haben musste. Dazu kommt das ich die anzahl tanks die ich solo gekillt habe wohl an einer Hand abzählen, wenn ich einen tank angreife dann nur mit 1-2 leuten im rücken alles andere wäre pure dummheit. Warte was spielst du? IB oder sonstwas? die haben viel zu viel rüstung nerf oder squggy? Bogen ist viel zu imba! Oh was nen erzmagier? Du heilst viel zu viel! Nerf!
> 
> Ich hoffe man hat die ironie verstanden und akzeptiert meine meinung das die hexe sowieso im RVR schon nutzlos genug ist und man ihr nicht auchnoch die paar dps nehmen sollte die sie hat.


Also wenn dein höchster Crit mit einer Hexe 1022 war, dann hast du entweder den DOT-Pfad geskillt, bist noch nicht 40 oder aber auf andere Stats gegangen als Stärke. Denkbar kann auch sein, dass du die Crit-Taktik nicht drin hast (mehr Schaden bei Crits). Auf jeden Fall macht eine auf Crit und Stärke geskillte Hexe mehr Schaden als nur 1022 an einem Stoffie. 
Ich selbst habe keine Ahnung, wie man einen 3k-Crit zusammen bekommt, habe ihn aber im Kampflog mit eigenen Augen gesehen.


----------



## Ciclon (10. Februar 2009)

ja bin dot pfad geskillt ^^

können moralfähigkeiten criten? wenn ja könnten sie dadurch zustande gekommen sein falls nicht kann ich dir das auch nicht beantworten aber es klingt schon wunderlich ^^


----------



## MHGCFR (10. Februar 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> ja bin dot pfad geskillt ^^
> 
> können moralfähigkeiten criten? wenn ja könnten sie dadurch zustande gekommen sein falls nicht kann ich dir das auch nicht beantworten aber es klingt schon wunderlich ^^


Bisher habe ich das bei den Schadensmoralfähigkeiten noch nicht gesehen, aber bei der Moral-1-Heilung des Chaosbarbaren schon. Könnte also durchaus ein Crit bei einer Moral-1 gewesen sein.


----------



## DefenderX (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse Nerf-Threads auch dann wenn man einen solchen dem Feind also euch Destros reinstecken will... Selbst der Nerf des Feuermagiers war mehr als überflüssig. Und auch der Schader der Hexenkrigerin ist meines achtens berechtigt. Habe net wenige davon in den Staub schicken können und das net nur mit meinem Feuermagier oder Maschinisten sondern auch mit meinen Weißen Löwen,Hexenjäger,Schattenkrieger usw...

Was stoffis angeht ist das beste Mittel in Bewegung zu bleiben oft passiert es so das deren Steahlt dann vorher schon abläuft sie sichtbar werden und dann selber Futter sind oder man weiss in welche richtung man abhauen sollte vorausgesetzt der abstand ist gross genug...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das meine meinung...


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (10. Februar 2009)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Ich stimme dem Hk-Nerf-forderungen oder den Tankbuffs vollstens zu.
> 
> Das ein Tank einer HK unterliegt ist nicht nur meine Erfahrung. Und da die Tanks angeblich die Konterklasse darstellen sollen, muss man Mythic damit Unwahrheiten untestellen.
> 
> ...



Sagten die unsterblichen Metallhaufen, die Ihre Konterklasse - den Stoffie - doch auch locker umhauen. Ein BS der hier manchmal abgeladen wird....


----------



## Caxres (11. Februar 2009)

Moin,

es gibt genau eine Klasse in WAR über die ich noch keinen NER Thread gesehen habe: Das Huhn!

Eventuell macht es ja Sinn jeder Klasse die Stats eines Huhns zu geben. Das Leveln ist ja eh überbewertet und wenn jeder den gleichen Char hat kann sich auch keiner mehr beschweren.

Dann müssen sich die Entwickler auch keinen Kopp mehr um Burgendesign, oder die Optik der Pferde machen. Können ihre ganze Zeit in das Design neuer Federn und bunter Eier stecken und alle sind zufrieden.

Man das wäre ein Traum!


Wer die Sarkasmus Tags nicht gesehen hat, sollte seinen Arzt aufsuchen...

C


----------



## Micum (11. Februar 2009)

vor allem ist es immer interessant zu sehen, wie sich die leute in den jeweilig gegnerischen klassenforen darüber ausheulen -.-"


hab mal folgendes zitat aus nem anderem rauskopiert:




> Eine WE gewinnt gegen einen Tank nur wenn dieser zu blöd zum spielen ist oder als DDler rumrennt. Und glaubt mir, beides ist oft der Fall - und die Tatsache, dass einfach viele zu blöd zum spielen sind schließe ich aus dem Umstand, dass es Tanks gibt die mich grundsätzlich töten. Da ist kein Glück dabei oder sonst was, die wissen einfach was se tun und drum gewinnen sie.
> 
> 0815 Hexe vs 0815 Tank --> Tank gewinnt
> gute Hexe vs 0815 Tank --> Hexe gewinnt
> ...


----------

